# USC 2023 Spring MFA Film and TV Production



## divya512

Hey, anyone know when interview requests get sent out for spring applications?


----------



## Chris W

divya512 said:


> Hey, anyone know when interview requests get sent out for spring applications?


I don't remember as our database dates are calibrated to fall admission. Check out the past USC spring threads though:



			Search results for query: Usc spring
		


Also, our acceptance stats link below has all the acceptance info for the program as well as a link to all the USC MFA applications in our system.


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Chris W

divya512 said:


> Hey, anyone know when interview requests get sent out for spring applications?


Oh almost forgot.... You can sort the applications in our system by interview notification date using the filters.


----------



## teyyana

divya512 said:


> Hey, anyone know when interview requests get sent out for spring applications?


Hi, did you apply for spring 2023?

I just received an email from a professor asking about my time availability for an interview. Maybe because I'm international that's why he needs to match my preferred available time


----------



## divya512

teyyana said:


> Hi, did you apply for spring 2023?
> 
> I just received an email from a professor asking about my time availability for an interview. Maybe because I'm international that's why he needs to match my preferred available time


Hey, yes I did!  Oh, that's amazing, good luck! I'm international too so hoping to hear something soon🤞


----------



## teyyana

divya512 said:


> Hey, yes I did!  Oh, that's amazing, good luck! I'm international too so hoping to hear something soon🤞


At first I was quite skeptical seeing the email as it was sent by the prof himself, from his personal email address, and he asked for Sunday. I thought this kind of information would be notified formally. I also wonder if the interviewer would be this one prof only since it'd be next Sunday. I thought there would be 2-3 professors/faculty members.

I hope there will be another faculty member contacting you soon. Let me know if you get the news! ☺️


----------



## divya512

teyyana said:


> At first I was quite skeptical seeing the email as it was sent by the prof himself, from his personal email address, and he asked for Sunday. I thought this kind of information would be notified formally. I also wonder if the interviewer would be this one prof only since it'd be next Sunday. I thought there would be 2-3 professors/faculty members.
> 
> I hope there will be another faculty member contacting you soon. Let me know if you get the news! ☺️


Oh that's interesting! Let me know how it goes and how many professors there are in the interview


----------



## Bhats

I got an interview for this Sunday too! I'm international as well. Yes, I definitely agree that even I thought this would be notified formally, I almost scrolled past the email because I didn't recognize the name! 
Which professors are interviewing you folks, and how are y'all preparing? Good luck!


----------



## Bhats

I was also curious if USC interviews all its applicants, or shortlisted ones?


----------



## Chris W

Bhats said:


> I was also curious if USC interviews all its applicants, or shortlisted ones?


Our acceptance stats for USC has that info. 


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Also so does our article on USC:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Short answer is no they don't interview everyone.


----------



## teyyana

Bhats said:


> I got an interview for this Sunday too! I'm international as well. Yes, I definitely agree that even I thought this would be notified formally, I almost scrolled past the email because I didn't recognize the name!
> Which professors are interviewing you folks, and how are y'all preparing? Good luck!


Idk if mentioning the name would be appropriate. In my personal statement, I mention my ultimate career goal is to create a filmmaking educative platform similar to Sundance Collab for preparing the regeneration of filmmakers in my country. I did some research about the prof and turns out he's one of, if not the only, artistic director of Sundance Institute 🥲🥲 I guess that's the reason the admission team plotted my application to be reviewed by him hahaha

In his email, he mentioned 2 topics that he would like to discuss, my favorite filmmaker + the reason and how I handle stress. Tbh idk what to prepare other than trying to not be nervous (and sleepy, it'd be late Sunday night here). Good luck to you too!


----------



## Bhats

Just got done with my interview! It went well, I think.. 
How was yours? Also, approximately how long was it? Mine was 40 mins. Only hitch was that the lights went out in between, because I hadn't realized that the room I was sitting in had motion sensitive lights. I feel so stupid about that now, but the interviewer was really sweet about it, I just hope that that it didn't cut our time short. Trying not to dwell


----------



## teyyana

Bhats said:


> Just got done with my interview! It went well, I think..
> How was yours? Also, approximately how long was it? Mine was 40 mins. Only hitch was that the lights went out in between, because I hadn't realized that the room I was sitting in had motion sensitive lights. I feel so stupid about that now, but the interviewer was really sweet about it, I just hope that that it didn't cut our time short. Trying not to dwell


Mine was a bit less than 40 mins. I think we interviewed with the same prof. What questions did he ask? The questions that were asked were mostly not related to filmmaking and were super random, so I couldn't guess if he was satisfied with my answers. I saw him talking to someone several times so I wasn't comfortable giving long answers as I didn't want to interrupt them and have my answers missed.

I also had a hitch, when he asked about my favorite filmmakers. My internet connection was suddenly lagged (ugh) so he had to skip to the next question when I came back online but I managed to answer a bit. I mentioned that my fav director was Damien Chazelle but the filmmaker that inspired me to shift my career to filmmaking is Cary Fukunaga. I joked a bit that I wasn't comfortable mentioning his name, especially after the recent allegation, and surprisingly he didn't know who CF was. I told him that he was the director of the latest James Bond movie and he was famous for his work in True Detective season 1, and he didn't know about any of them either. He asked me the last movie I watched that left an impression on me, I answered with Decision to Leave. I talked a bit that the rave about the film at Cannes and the director winning best directing made me watch the film and he said he didn't follow news about Cannes either, which felt... weeeeeird because those were the only thing we discussed that were film-related. I hope I didn't sound like an alien when talking about them because that makes me feel bad, you know, not being able to connect with him 

The questions that were asked to me, in case people need this:
- Talk about your current job. What are the best and worst parts of your job?
- What are your parents' jobs? How is the dynamic in your family? Who has the most power in your family: your dad or your mom?
- What advice your parents gave to you that is memorable to this day?
- What is your favorite food? Do you cook?
- If you can swap lives with someone else, who and why?
- How do you handle stress?
- Who are your favorite filmmakers and why?
- What music are you listening to? What books are you reading? What movie/tv show are you currently watching?
- What is the last movie you watched that leave an impression on you?
I asked him about the things I did good in my application and he delightfully explained. I prepared a pitch and he didn't ask about it hehe. He said normally the notification would be sent out 4-6 weeks after the interview.


----------



## Bhats

Hey, any idea when we hear back about the decision?


----------



## Chris W

Bhats said:


> Hey, any idea when we hear back about the decision?


You can sort the applications by decision date.  It's mixed in with the fall applications though.


----------



## BalaBenBa

Does anyone know if the acceptance letters have been sent already? It seems that this is a possible time period for us to get some admission messages. But I logged into my yousc account and there's nothing in the "Decision Status". 😭


----------



## teyyana

BalaBenBa said:


> Does anyone know if the acceptance letters have been sent already? It seems that this is a possible time period for us to get some admission messages. But I logged into my yousc account and there's nothing in the "Decision Status". 😭


The professor who interviewed me said that we would hear in 4-6 weeks,. I interviewed on September 25, so the earliest possibility will be at the end of the month


----------



## BalaBenBa

teyyana said:


> The professor who interviewed me said that we would hear in 4-6 weeks,. I interviewed on September 25, so the earliest possibility will be at the end of the month


Thank u for this information!! Cuz I checked the previous application details on this site and found that most of the acceptance letters came around October 14th to 18th so I'm a little bit nervous now😂


----------



## BalaBenBa

I feel like I'm refreshing yousc 100 times a second...🤣


----------



## JADEL

BalaBenBa said:


> I feel like I'm refreshing yousc 100 times a second...🤣


I'm not brave enough to do that lol. Can't believe now nobody on this website at least get waitlisted?? It's so weird...


----------



## Bhats

I got a decision, I was accepted!


----------



## JADEL

Bhats said:


> I got a decision, I was accepted!


Wowww????? Did u just get an email???


----------



## JADEL

Ok so I tried to log in that "Statement of Intent” link and still got nothing. I can only hope for a waitlisted letter and then hope I can get off waitlist. Thank u my fate I truly appreciate it.


----------



## BalaBenBa

JADEL said:


> Ok so I tried to log in that "Statement of Intent” link and still got nothing. I can only hope for a waitlisted letter and then hope I can get off waitlist. Thank u my fate I truly appreciate it.


Don't give up! You still get a chance! I didn't get an interview so I think I will definitely be rejected🤣


----------



## BalaBenBa

Bhats said:


> I got a decision, I was accepted!


May I ask when did you get this? 😳


----------



## Chris W

Bhats said:


> I got a decision, I was accepted!


Congrats! Be sure to log your application's info in our database to help others! 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## ItsMe33

His profile says he was admitted in September guys. I think he might be trollin ya a bit... that being said the USC website says mid October and the 20th is the end of that time so in, if the website is reliable, a few hours everyone should be getting a notification I would guess. 

Good luck fellow applicants and hopefully future cohort-mates!


----------



## BalaBenBa

spiritualutopia said:


> His profile says he was admitted in September guys. I think he might be trollin ya a bit... that being said the USC website says mid October and the 20th is the end of that time so in, if the website is reliable, a few hours everyone should be getting a notification I would guess.
> 
> Good luck fellow applicants and hopefully future cohort-mates!


But he asked about the decisions on October 12th🤔 Anyway you're right! I think this waiting game will finally over! We'll get the notifications soon!


----------



## BalaBenBa

I emailed the admissions office and they just replied me that "Decisions have begun to go out and will continue to go out over the next couple of weeks."


----------



## JADEL

BalaBenBa said:


> Don't give up! You still get a chance! I didn't get an interview so I think I will definitely be rejected🤣


Thank u for ur encouragement! Just want to get my result as soon as possible...


----------



## ItsMe33

BalaBenBa said:


> But he asked about the decisions on October 12th🤔 Anyway you're right! I think this waiting game will finally over! We'll get the notifications soon!


Ah I see, that was just the scrolling recent applications thing on the website. Maybe they are coming out now, GL!


----------



## VBM

Hey guys ! I got in yesterday! Was an email to check my YouSC—they should be coming soon for everyone! Good luck xxx


----------



## JADEL

VBM said:


> Hey guys ! I got in yesterday! Was an email to check my YouSC—they should be coming soon for everyone! Good luck xxx


Congrats!! That's so good! Did u get that at midnight American time?


----------



## Chris W

VBM said:


> Hey guys ! I got in yesterday! Was an email to check my YouSC—they should be coming soon for everyone! Good luck xxx


Congrats! That's awesome. Remember to log your applications info in our database when you can to help others. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## dpattt3

Hey guys I got in! If you guys are attending USC put your guys instagram down so we can all connect!


----------



## Chris W

Congrats!


----------



## hoianne

Congrats to the people that got in! 🎉🥳 I'm still waiting for my decision but am really nervous now 😬 Anybody knows if they first email the people that got in and then the people that got waitlisted/rejected? Or is there no order?


----------



## dpattt3

They are sending it out in waves I think. So there is no order.


----------



## teyyana

Congrats to those who are accepted! It's been 2 days so there's still hope to hear more good news 😊😊

I requested a deferral to fall 2023 (funding issue from my scholarship provider) and they agreed to adjust my application term so I guess I'll be getting my decision in March together with the fall applicants


----------



## Lianru

The waiting game is driving me crazy


----------



## VBM

Dhruvmpatel said:


> They are sending it out in waves I think. So there is no order.





Dhruvmpatel said:


> Hey guys I got in! If you guys are attending USC put your guys instagram down so we can all connect!


@_vankshita_ !


----------



## VBM

JADEL said:


> Congrats!! That's so good! Did u get that at midnight American time?


Yeah ! Morning for me (I’m in the uk)


----------



## hoianne

Anybody else heard anything yet?


----------



## cooljproductions06

Hey Guys,

So I got an interview back at the end of September. It went great I feel like! Still haven’t heard anything yet! I see that they have already started notifying people! Congratulations to everyone who’s gotten in so far. Hopefully I know something soon!


----------



## Lianru

hoianne said:


> Anybody else heard anything yet?


No but I called last week they said latest next week


----------



## BalaBenBa

Still nothing lol. I'm actually starting to prepare for my fall application🤨


----------



## cooljproductions06

BalaBenBa said:


> Still nothing lol. I'm actually starting to prepare for my fall application🤨


Same lol I plan on applying to NYU and AFI for Fall 2023. Did you have an interview?


----------



## BalaBenBa

cooljproductions06 said:


> Same lol I plan on applying to NYU and AFI for Fall 2023. Did you have an interview?


I didn't. But my friend did, and she also got nothing...


----------



## Chris W

BalaBenBa said:


> I didn't. But my friend did, and she also got nothing...


Be sure to log your application with our database when you can.  Also tell your friend to join.  

Good luck!


----------



## ItsMe33

So here is what I think might be going on and why some of us are still waiting. I personally think I am an extremely good candidate for acceptance and since we know that letters are going out since last week my guess is myself and everyone else that has not received anything yet are in line for scholarships and got in. Reason being is that they have to make decisions on all the applicants before they send things out for scholarships or they would have to send multiple things of applications to the scholarship people. Which doesnt happen. They send all the stuff at once. So hopefully that means we that are waiting are getting in.


----------



## xTide

ItsMe33 said:


> So here is what I think might be going on and why some of us are still waiting. I personally think I am an extremely good candidate for acceptance and since we know that letters are going out since last week my guess is myself and everyone else that has not received anything yet are in line for scholarships and got in. Reason being is that they have to make decisions on all the applicants before they send things out for scholarships or they would have to send multiple things of applications to the scholarship people. Which doesnt happen. They send all the stuff at once. So hopefully that means we that are waiting are getting in.


That's what I'm hoping for too.  They needed a few things for my financial aid information and I'm hoping that's all part of it.


----------



## filmdoctor

teyyana said:


> The professor who interviewed me said that we would hear in 4-6 weeks,. I interviewed on September 25, so the earliest possibility will be at the end of the month


I don't even  have  "decision status" on mine. And I registered using the e-mail address I provided them.


----------



## filmdoctor

ItsMe33 said:


> So here is what I think might be going on and why some of us are still waiting. I personally think I am an extremely good candidate for acceptance and since we know that letters are going out since last week my guess is myself and everyone else that has not received anything yet are in line for scholarships and got in. Reason being is that they have to make decisions on all the applicants before they send things out for scholarships or they would have to send multiple things of applications to the scholarship people. Which doesnt happen. They send all the stuff at once. So hopefully that means we that are waiting are getting in.


Wouldn't this require people actively saying they were  rejected?


----------



## xTide

filmdoctor said:


> Wouldn't this require people actively saying they were  rejected?


hey don't go bringing realistic logic into this conversation hahaha.


----------



## BalaBenBa

ok I think they have to give us some news in this week. Personally I would say that they have already sent out all the acceptance letters, but some of us should at least get waitlisted now. It's been a week!


----------



## teyyana

filmdoctor said:


> I don't even  have  "decision status" on mine. And I registered using the e-mail address I provided them.


I don't want to freak you out but is it possible they are uploading your letter hence the missing feature? Haha


----------



## cooljproductions06

filmdoctor said:


> I don't even  have  "decision status" on mine. And I registered using the e-mail address I provided them.


Did you have a decision status before on your profile?


----------



## cooljproductions06

ItsMe33 said:


> So here is what I think might be going on and why some of us are still waiting. I personally think I am an extremely good candidate for acceptance and since we know that letters are going out since last week my guess is myself and everyone else that has not received anything yet are in line for scholarships and got in. Reason being is that they have to make decisions on all the applicants before they send things out for scholarships or they would have to send multiple things of applications to the scholarship people. Which doesnt happen. They send all the stuff at once. So hopefully that means we that are waiting are getting in.


I agree. I definitely feel like a strong applicant and the selection committee member who interviewed me said that I had one of the stronger applications she’s seen for the cycle. I think I would have at least gotten a “rejected” status by now.


----------



## BalaBenBa

cooljproductions06 said:


> I agree. I definitely feel like a strong applicant and the selection committee member who interviewed me said that I had one of the stronger applications she’s seen for the cycle. I think I would have at least gotten a “rejected” status by now.


I know somebody has applied to USC several times, and I can guarantee you that the selection criteria of USC's production program are not entirely based on how excellent you are — it's more of a test of LUCK. I really mean it. So if you're not admitted in the end, it doesn't mean that you don't have enough talent or ability. It's just that maybe you're meant to be admitted by other fantastic filmschools or something like that. For instance, my classmates was denied by USC but admitted by NYU, and the same thing happened to another friend who was admitted by AFI. And personally I think these two filmschools are better than USC's production program. (yep I want to be honest with u — for me, usc cinematic arts is absolutely great, but the film production program in the cinematic arts... I don't know. But it's just my thought haha.)


----------



## filmdoctor

cooljproductions06 said:


> Did you have a decision status before on your profile?


No


----------



## filmdoctor

teyyana said:


> I don't want to freak you out but is it possible they are uploading your letter hence the missing feature? Haha


Its always been that way though.


----------



## Lianru

I called last week and they told me should have decision by the end of this week.


----------



## hoianne

Dhruvmpatel said:


> Hey guys I got in! If you guys are attending USC put your guys instagram down so we can all connect!


I just got an email that I'm admitted!! I'm sooo excited, I can't wait to meet everyone and start this program! My instagram is @annekoolen. It's still possible to receive positive news guys!!


----------



## Chris W

hoianne said:


> I just got an email that I'm admitted!! I'm sooo excited, I can't wait to meet everyone and start this program! My instagram is @annekoolen. It's still possible to receive positive news guys!!


CONGRATS! Awesome. Be sure to update your application in our database.


----------



## BalaBenBa

hoianne said:


> I just got an email that I'm admitted!! I'm sooo excited, I can't wait to meet everyone and start this program! My instagram is @annekoolen. It's still possible to receive positive news guys!!


Congrats!!


----------



## teyyana

hoianne said:


> I just got an email that I'm admitted!! I'm sooo excited, I can't wait to meet everyone and start this program! My instagram is @annekoolen. It's still possible to receive positive news guys!!


Congratulation!!! 😊😊


----------



## hoianne

teyyana said:


> Congratulation!!! 😊😊


Thanks everyone! 🎉


----------



## filmdoctor

hoianne said:


> I just got an email that I'm admitted!! I'm sooo excited, I can't wait to meet everyone and start this program! My instagram is @annekoolen. It's still possible to receive positive news guys!!


Congratulations! Work hard and do your best!


----------



## hoianne

filmdoctor said:


> Congratulations! Work hard and do your best!


Thanks!! I will!!


----------



## cooljproductions06

hoianne said:


> I just got an email that I'm admitted!! I'm sooo excited, I can't wait to meet everyone and start this program! My instagram is @annekoolen. It's still possible to receive positive news guys!!


Congratulations! Still patiently waiting, got an email today saying they’re still rolling out letters. Did they let you know of any scholarship information with your acceptance letter?


----------



## hoianne

cooljproductions06 said:


> Congratulations! Still patiently waiting, got an email today saying they’re still rolling out letters. Did they let you know of any scholarship information with your acceptance letter?


Thank you! No they did not, but I also did not apply for any. I did get an email after my admission decision that there was a virtual financial aid info session though.


----------



## Chris W

Our new guide on applying to USC is up. 














 USC Film School: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an SCA Film Student


					University of Southern California School of Cinematic Arts is considered one of the best film schools in the world for aspiring filmmakers in all disciplines. The university is at the forefront of rising filmmaking trends and technologies, preparing students for prosperous careers in Hollywood...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 2, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## ItsMe33

Did anyone hear anything today?


----------



## Lianru

ItsMe33 said:


> Did anyone hear anything today?


not at all, I suspect it will go into next week.


----------



## filmdoctor

ItsMe33 said:


> Did anyone hear anything today?


Nope.


----------



## filmdoctor

Lianru said:


> not at all, I suspect it will go into next week.


They said it was a "rolling basis". In the admissions event they said we'd likely hear back last week or this week, but I think what they meant to say was _we'd start to hear back_ last week and this week. 

I was told that if I didn't hear anything within the next two weeks, that I'd likely been waitlisted. If I was rejected, I'd hear back sooner. 

Either way....I should receive official notification...


----------



## BalaBenBa

filmdoctor said:


> They said it was a "rolling basis". In the admissions event they said we'd likely hear back last week or this week, but I think what they meant to say was _we'd start to hear back_ last week and this week.
> 
> I was told that if I didn't hear anything within the next two weeks, that I'd likely been waitlisted. If I was rejected, I'd hear back sooner.
> 
> Either way....I should receive official notification...


It's odd... Normally those waitlisted letters should be sent out earlier than rejection letters. 😳


----------



## filmdoctor

BalaBenBa said:


> It's odd... Normally those waitlisted letters should be sent out earlier than rejection letters. 😳


Enjoy the ride. Either we're waiting for extremely good news, or normal bad news. Something tells me no news is good news in this case, and we might be meeting each other pretty soon. 

I could be wrong though....


----------



## BalaBenBa

filmdoctor said:


> Enjoy the ride. Either we're waiting for extremely good news, or normal bad news. Something tells me no news is good news in this case, and we might be meeting each other pretty soon.
> 
> I could be wrong though....


That's ok. I just want this waiting game to end hahaha. And hope my friend can get waitlisted. 🙏🏻


----------



## ItsMe33

Guys they've blown the deadline 2 times now which to me seems external. If it was just them arguing about who got in the second date(Friday) at the least should have been enough time to get the decisions all out. There was a name I know you all saw on the scholarship donor list that to me might have enough weight to delay decisions this long and I think you all know what that name is. Im sticking with my original theory, this is about scholarships and I very much hope I am right so we all at the very least would be getting it.


----------



## Iron Man

Hey! I have applied to USC thrice, and was interviewed once. I am going to be applying for the fourth time this fall, so I wanted to ask if someone was willing to share their application?  If you were a re-applicant, what changes did you make to your Application? 

I’d really appreciate if anyone of you could share some information and/or your application.


----------



## Lianru

Just got an email this morning, to confirm my fear over this unusual long waiting period, I’m wait listed 😓


----------



## JADEL

I'm waitlisted too lol


----------



## kareem

anyone else still waiting?


----------



## xTide

Yup I'm still waiting.


----------



## cooljproductions06

Yeah got the waitlist email today. My thing is due to it taking so long to find out out if I wanted to apply for the Fall 2023 semester I only have a week lol It seems like a lot of us are waitlisted.


----------



## Chris W

Yes November 15th is the deadline. Be sure to check in with the fall threads.

You've got this!


----------



## ItsMe33

Still waiting.


----------



## filmdoctor

Then maybe safe to assume I was rejected. Darn.


----------



## Lianru

cooljproductions06 said:


> Yeah got the waitlist email today. My thing is due to it taking so long to find out out if I wanted to apply for the Fall 2023 semester I only have a week lol It seems like a lot of us are waitlisted.


Yeah very unusual for this to drag so long. I guess I was overly confident not to apply to any other program, my bad


----------



## filmdoctor

Lianru said:


> Yeah very unusual for this to drag so long. I guess I was overly confident not to apply to any other program, my bad


Eh...I didn't apply to another program, but it wasn't out of over confidence. I'm at a point in my life where I'm just going through the motions and pursuing it on my own. I'd love to attend film school, and would love to attend one of the best, but I'm not putting my eggs in the Film School basket either. I'd love to have access to the resources and networking, team building, and collaboration that USC offers, but I'd also much rather be in pursuit of the actual work...than the stake my identity and the merits of my work on whether or not I get into film school.


----------



## ItsMe33

I wouldn't be to sure you got rejected man. There's a few of us that haven't heard and xTide said they asked him for financial aid stuff which to me means scholarships and aid are being looked at for him. So keep up the hope!


----------



## filmdoctor

ItsMe33 said:


> I wouldn't be to sure you got rejected man. There's a few of us that haven't heard and xTide said they asked him for financial aid stuff which to me means scholarships and aid are being looked at for him. So keep up the hope!


sho nuff


----------



## BalaBenBa

ItsMe33 said:


> I wouldn't be to sure you got rejected man. There's a few of us that haven't heard and xTide said they asked him for financial aid stuff which to me means scholarships and aid are being looked at for him. So keep up the hope!


Did you guys get an interview?


----------



## ItsMe33

BalaBenBa said:


> Did you guys get an interview?


Nah man but I wasn't really expecting one because it says on the website that they don't do interviews, they might just contact you to get more information.


----------



## teyyana

Though they confirmed and agreed to move my application to fall, turns out they emailed me a decision: waitlisted. Who's reapplying for fall?


----------



## BalaBenBa

teyyana said:


> Though they confirmed and agreed to move my application to fall, turns out they emailed me a decision: waitlisted. Who's reapplying for fall?


When did you receive ur email? My friend got an interview but still got nothing. She's freaking out now. 😢


----------



## teyyana

BalaBenBa said:


> When did you receive ur email? My friend got an interview but still got nothing. She's freaking out now. 😢


Yesterday around 10 am PST. I agree with what was said previously, the ones who haven't heard anything are still under scholarship consideration. As we see the decisions we heard today are all waitlist so don't lose hope!


----------



## ItsMe33

Anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## xTide

Nope, getting annoyed tbh


----------



## kareem

I’m assuming we’ll hear back either on the 13th or 14th


----------



## filmdoctor

ItsMe33 said:


> Anyone hear anything yet?


No. A simple test of patience.


----------



## BalaBenBa

They replied me that we should hear back at the end of this week.


----------



## filmdoctor

BalaBenBa said:


> They replied me that we should hear back at the end of this week.


Believe me, I know how to stay optimistic, but I'm really thinking we're the rejects (or at least some of us are). 

- The deadline for Fall 2023 is fast approaching, and we haven't heard back yet.
- Those who have heard back have been yeses (admitted / waitlisted). 
- We haven't heard anyone say "aww shucks, I got rejected!" 
- It was said in the admission event that scholarships and applications are considered separately. Someone mentioned that they're probably reviewing scholarships....but they specifically said that whether you apply or don't, or regardless of your financial situation, they don't consider those things in your application. 

Its odd that we haven't heard back anything and its taking this long -- for sure....but if they were considering scholarships, its possible we would have received notification that we were admitted. I mean, maybe they combine scholarships with admission letters? ... but in my experience, scholarships are only given weight when an applicant is already admitted...and generally, you'll just get notified that you received, or did not receive, a scholarship (well after you've been admitted to a university). Maybe USC does things differently...so I could be wrong....

Please don't let what I'm saying scare you or deter you from trying again, or assuming the worst.....I can always be totally wrong. 

But I do think that for some people, the sting of rejection may hurt a little more for a school like this one, and they may try to soften the blow by letting dust settle on admission and wait listers before ripping the band-aid off on those they'd reject. 

I haven't seen a single person in this thread say they've been rejected....and statistically, it should have happened already....it hasn't, and we're the only ones without any official determination. 

Keep your expectations low. Stay hopeful. Concentrate on perfecting your craft, honing your skills, and growing your potential. At the end of the day, admission or rejection, that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## kareem

Thank you for that filmdoctor.

I also want to note a few things -

Those who were interviewed on September 26th said that the professors informed them that we would hear back 4 to 6 weeks from the day of the interviews. It still hasn't been a full 6 weeks from the day folks were interviewed. By the end of this week is when it will have been officially a full 6 weeks from September 26th. My point is we are still within the timeframe that the professors said decisions would be sent out. Which means the fact that we are still waiting isn't technically out of the ordinary, it was expected that decisions would take this long. 

second thing to note - just because someone was asked for financial information doesn't necessarily mean this person was being considered for scholarships or financial aid. It could be! But it also could not be. It could just be that USC was just requesting information that was missing from the applicant.

Third thing to note - Has anyone received a rejection decision yet? if not, then that does make things a little worrisome. 

Fourth thing to note - One thing that I'm confused about is that if the spring 2023 application process has been finished and all acceptances and waitlist decisions have been sent out, why are they still holding back on just sending out the last of the decisions? Why not just call it a day already if they're truly done considering applicants? 

Anyway, stay optimistic and lets grind out that fall application


----------



## ItsMe33

Look my dudes, I agree that we haven't seen anyone say they got rejected and it is worrisome but I really think they wouldn't be sittin on a bunch of rejection letters. When they sent out all the waitlisted the other day I think that was because they realized it was too close to the next application deadline and they needed to give anyone not getting in time to do the next round. I really believe they wouldn't give us 4 days and counting starting tomorrow to reapply. I hope I'm right anyway and were all in!


----------



## Chris W

Good luck everyone! 🤞🤞



filmdoctor said:


> Concentrate on perfecting your craft, honing your skills, and growing your potential. At the end of the day, admission or rejection, that's the only thing that matters.


Yes this is very true. Don't worry if you didn't get in the first time. If you want to make it and work in this business you surely can. Keep doing good work.

If anyone hasn't logged their applications in our database yet please remember to do that so we can improve our data and help everyone out.






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## filmdoctor

kareem said:


> Thank you for that filmdoctor.
> 
> I also want to note a few things -
> 
> Those who were interviewed on September 26th said that the professors informed them that we would hear back 4 to 6 weeks from the day of the interviews. It still hasn't been a full 6 weeks from the day folks were interviewed. By the end of this week is when it will have been officially a full 6 weeks from September 26th. My point is we are still within the timeframe that the professors said decisions would be sent out. Which means the fact that we are still waiting isn't technically out of the ordinary, it was expected that decisions would take this long.
> 
> second thing to note - just because someone was asked for financial information doesn't necessarily mean this person was being considered for scholarships or financial aid. It could be! But it also could not be. It could just be that USC was just requesting information that was missing from the applicant.
> 
> Third thing to note - Has anyone received a rejection decision yet? if not, then that does make things a little worrisome.
> 
> Fourth thing to note - One thing that I'm confused about is that if the spring 2023 application process has been finished and all acceptances and waitlist decisions have been sent out, why are they still holding back on just sending out the last of the decisions? Why not just call it a day already if they're truly done considering applicants?
> 
> Anyway, stay optimistic and lets grind out that fall application


This is a great point!


----------



## filmdoctor

ItsMe33 said:


> Look my dudes, I agree that we haven't seen anyone say they got rejected and it is worrisome but I really think they wouldn't be sittin on a bunch of rejection letters. When they sent out all the waitlisted the other day I think that was because they realized it was too close to the next application deadline and they needed to give anyone not getting in time to do the next round. I really believe they wouldn't give us 4 days and counting starting tomorrow to reapply. I hope I'm right anyway and were all in!


You could be right. If we all get in, I'll buy us all dinner.


----------



## BalaBenBa

Maybe I have to say this... We're definitely rejected because we didn't get an interview. 😂 I have some friends who have applied several times and are very familiar with this process. It's odd that this year they took such a long time to send us decisions, but it's not odd that there is a period between sending the waitlisted letters and rejection letters. More importantly, though some of u may saw on their website saying they don't do interviews/may heard some admitted students saying part of their classmates didn't get an interview, in fact, those things normally happened in the fall semester and about 98% of the admitted students from these years are interviewed, but for the spring semester, being interviewed is like a prerequisite of being admitted. I don't meant to break our hope, however, just like filmdoctor said, keep ur expectations low. We have to prepare for accepting this truth one day. 😂


----------



## Lianru

BalaBenBa said:


> Maybe I have to say this... We're definitely rejected because we didn't get an interview. 😂 I have some friends who have applied several times and are very familiar with this process. It's odd that this year they took such a long time to send us decisions, but it's not odd that there is a period between sending the waitlisted letters and rejection letters. More importantly, though some of u may saw on their website saying they don't do interviews/may heard some admitted students saying part of their classmates didn't get an interview, in fact, those things normally happened in the fall semester and about 98% of the admitted students from these years are interviewed, but for the spring semester, being interviewed is like a prerequisite of being admitted. I don't meant to break our hope, however, just like filmdoctor said, keep ur expectations low. We have to prepare for accepting this truth one day. 😂


I only applied several years back once although I was waitlisted as well but I didn’t get an interview that time, hopefully this time around is different.


----------



## BalaBenBa

Lianru said:


> I only applied several years back once although I was waitlisted as well but I didn’t get an interview that time, hopefully this time around is different.


Yes, situations were different years ago, but these years they are a little "stubborn" 😂 I'm fine with not getting in USC cuz it is not my dream school, but personally I think now their application procedures have some problems. For instance, there would be only ONE professor review ur materials at the first place. If that professor doesn't like ur materials, then you're out. I think it would be more fair that allowing two professors review one applicant's materials at the same time.


----------



## Lianru

BalaBenBa said:


> Yes, situations were different years ago, but these years they are a little "stubborn" 😂 I'm fine with not getting in USC cuz it is not my dream school, but personally I think now their application procedures have some problems. For instance, there would be only ONE professor review ur materials at the first place. If that professor doesn't like ur materials, then you're out. I think it would be more fair that allowing two professors review one applicant's materials at the same time.


My understanding is the professor who review the applicant would make a recommendation, but they have to turn in their opinions, they are not the ones who make the final decision. At least that’s what I’ve been told.


----------



## filmdoctor

BalaBenBa said:


> Maybe I have to say this... We're definitely rejected because we didn't get an interview. 😂 I have some friends who have applied several times and are very familiar with this process. It's odd that this year they took such a long time to send us decisions, but it's not odd that there is a period between sending the waitlisted letters and rejection letters. More importantly, though some of u may saw on their website saying they don't do interviews/may heard some admitted students saying part of their classmates didn't get an interview, in fact, those things normally happened in the fall semester and about 98% of the admitted students from these years are interviewed, but for the spring semester, being interviewed is like a prerequisite of being admitted. I don't meant to break our hope, however, just like filmdoctor said, keep ur expectations low. We have to prepare for accepting this truth one day. 😂


Being interviewed is not a requirement for admission. Admission standards are not different from Spring and Fall. There are standards that must be followed, and whatever season it is doesn't influence decision standards. 

Generally, interviews are used as a way to meet potential students and give them an opportunity to explain certain things in their record that stuck out, uniquely, in a not so good way. Its a way that decision makers can avoid using someone's performance history against them. There are plenty of people who are admitted to programs at USC without interview. That's because they're academic background was strong, they demonstrated capability to succeed, and there were no additional questions necessary to ask in determining whether to admit or reject the applicant. All international students who are candidates for admission will undergo interviews for linguistic purposes. Again, a way to give the prospective student an opportunity to show themselves without having the optics of their record used against them.


----------



## Bhats

Dhruvmpatel said:


> Hey guys I got in! If you guys are attending USC put your guys instagram down so we can all connect!


@soniab15!


----------



## BalaBenBa

Lianru said:


> My understanding is the professor who review the applicant would make a recommendation, but they have to turn in their opinions, they are not the ones who make the final decision. At least that’s what I’ve been told.


Yes, you're right. That's why I said "for instance", cuz after they send their recommendations to the admission committee, that would have other problems😂


----------



## ItsMe33

We're all still waiting right?


----------



## xTide

Yup


----------



## filmdoctor

I got waitlisted.


----------



## cooljproductions06

Feels like a lot of us got waitlisted. I feel like the Spring class size is a lot smaller because you have all the people from the fall application who got waitlisted pretty much take up a bunch of those slots for the spring.


----------



## kareem

I'm still in the waiting game


----------



## xTide

denied


----------



## Lianru

Not sure if that’s how it works. Do they offer spots for waitlisted people in the following semester? Didn’t know that


cooljproductions06 said:


> Feels like a lot of us got waitlisted. I feel like the Spring class size is a lot smaller because you have all the people from the fall application who got waitlisted pretty much take up a bunch of those slots for the spring.


----------



## kareem

xTide said:


> denied


rejected as well 

oh well, time to submit this fall application


----------



## Chris W

xTide said:


> denied





kareem said:


> rejected as well
> 
> oh well, time to submit this fall application


Bummer! Good luck applying in the Fall. Don't let it get you down. Having to reapply is quite normal.

Please be sure to add your Spring application to our database so we can improve our statistics. It'll be a great help to others!






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## BalaBenBa

I just received an email saying that the admission office would waive part of my application fee (about 90 dollars) if I decide to apply Fall 2023 production program. Did anyone receive that too?


----------



## BalaBenBa

Lianru said:


> Not sure if that’s how it works. Do they offer spots for waitlisted people in the following semester? Didn’t know that


No they don't do that for waitlisted applicants of spring semester. But you still got a chance to be admitted!


----------



## Lianru

BalaBenBa said:


> No they don't do that for waitlisted applicants of spring semester. But you still got a chance to be admitted!


Not for spring semester, so they do that for the fall semester waitlist?


----------



## BalaBenBa

Lianru said:


> Not for spring semester, so they do that for the fall semester waitlist?


yes, those fall semester waitlisted applicants will be guaranteed a spot in the spring semester.


----------



## Lianru

BalaBenBa said:


> yes, those fall semester waitlisted applicants will be guaranteed a spot in the spring semester.


I didn't know that at all! Now I have to apply to the fall as well!


----------



## JADEL

BalaBenBa said:


> I just received an email saying that the admission office would waive part of my application fee (about 90 dollars) if I decide to apply Fall 2023 production program. Did anyone receive that too?


I received it yesterday. Mine said that they will waive all my application fee, but they also mentioned that the admission committee is continuing to review applications for Spring 2023, which is weird since I thought all the decisions have been released yet.


----------



## cooljproductions06

Just received word today that I was admitted after being waitlisted. Only thing is, classes start Monday and I live on the other side of the country 😕 While I am happy it’s hardly unlikely I will be able to attend this semester.


----------



## Lianru

cooljproductions06 said:


> Just received word today that I was admitted after being waitlisted. Only thing is, classes start Monday and I live on the other side of the country 😕 While I am happy it’s hardly unlikely I will be able to attend this semester.


Yeah I got admitted yesterday but still waiting to register class and stuff since it’s very late notice. But I will be attending this Friday’s orientation if I can find out the details on time


----------



## cooljproductions06

Lianru said:


> Yeah I got admitted yesterday but still waiting to register class and stuff since it’s very late notice. But I will be attending this Friday’s orientation if I can find out the details on time


Congratulations! Yeah I didn’t even know about the orientation. I knew it existed and I was told that waitlisted applicants were able to go to so I was expecting to hear something about it a few weeks ago. Very last minute.


----------



## Lianru

cooljproductions06 said:


> Congratulations! Yeah I didn’t even know about the orientation. I knew it existed and I was told that waitlisted applicants were able to go to so I was expecting to hear something about it a few weeks ago. Very last minute.


Thanks I didn’t get any info so i had to call different offices for that. But I’m still thinking if I should do the interview for AFI AND NYU in March


----------



## cooljproductions06

Lianru said:


> Thanks I didn’t get any info so i had to call different offices for that. But I’m still thinking if I should do the interview for AFI AND NYU in March


I’m 100 percent doing this lol I applied to both as well. Even if I was at USC I would interview for both. AFI is my number 1 school


----------

